# plastic tower cases, what to do with them?



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 26, 2012)

so heres my question if anyone can help  i took apart a few towers and kept the metal casing, the plastic sides (which im guessing is PVC) i dont know what to do with, can i just set em out for the dump truck or is there a law against that in NY?


----------



## Geo (Apr 26, 2012)

its not toxic, so no worries there. if you can find a recycler that will take it for free would be great. i know theres a market but it takes tons to make a dent or shipping cost will eat up any profit.


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks again geo  im willing to give it away haha but know its non toxic puts my mind at ease


----------



## joem (Apr 26, 2012)

I keep all plastics and steel together and straight to the scrap yard.


----------



## Geo (Apr 26, 2012)

agreed, if i can get the case open and leave the plastic on the case it goes with the steel. if it comes off i have a bad feeling about trying to put it back on, but thats just me.


----------



## joem (Apr 27, 2012)

Geo said:


> agreed, if i can get the case open and leave the plastic on the case it goes with the steel. if it comes off i have a bad feeling about trying to put it back on, but thats just me.



Geo, let me help you to justify your plastic guilt;
Cars contain much more plastic and they still go into the shredder. The little bit on a case just adds to the amount the scrap yard separates and re-sells to plastic refiners. If it can be made then it can be recycled.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 27, 2012)

A while ago my normal go to scrap yard accepted cases with plastic etc. Now they made some policy to where there is a scrap tin/steel ratio to plastic. I'm not quite sure how they justify their means, but I'm sure they wouldn't be thrilled about a ton of plastic and handful of metal. I just eyeball it most of the time depending on what the scrap was.


----------



## MMFJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Ask about pricing at your scrap yard. We get $.06/lb for 'mixed' plastic (just about anything in there) and more for 'clean' stuff (separate by recycle type/number - we don't go to that extent, so I know little about it...). We store it in Dish Pack boxes that hold 50-100 lbs each. They are easy to handle and stack. Tape a label to the outside so you know what kind of scrap you are putting in and just grab the appropriate one(s) when going to the scrap yard.

You should call around to the scrap yards - you may find one that is looking for a particular version - like 'all computer' (I highly recommend you look through the IRIRS Specs 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=12928&start=20 - quite a good education on how 'the big boys' do it!). 

Plastic is like any other material (including gold...) - the cleaner you can keep it when you want to sell, the better price you will get for it. And, the more you know about separating the various 'mix' (alloy?  the easier it is to get to a clean pile quickly.

Don't know about NY, but around here, tossing nickels away (which is about what a computer cover is worth @ $.06/lb) is not something we look favorably upon!


----------



## ericrm (Apr 30, 2012)

im with Joem on that
they would have taken it with the board AND plastic,since the board(when in the machine) has no value for them (or they keep lying to me...). I just put everything together with the metal and dump it together when at the scrap yard. Of course i dont collect plastic volontary to mix with it...

and one little other thing ,when i first started scraping metal from garbadge ,i was removing everyting that wasent metaland still got the same pricethan any other guy that was dumping mixed steel with wood ,pastic, textile... so to me that the way they want it ...


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2012)

things change, and sometimes the change can help or hinder.contaminated scrap is frowned upon no matter what it is. unless its understood that its contaminated, the scrap yards will eventually determine where the contamination is coming from.the theory of relativity, its all relative.to the individual scrap yard, to the owner/operator of the scrap yard, to the market or mill they sell to.some will take a small amount of contamination and some seems to accept anything.

if steel is bringing you $12.00 per 100lbs, then the mill or market could be paying $15.00 per 100lbs (or more) and plastic brings a few cents per 100lbs. which part of this chain do you expect to keep eating this loss of profit before something changes.

it doesnt matter if you sell contaminated steel under the assumption that its clean or selling contaminated gold under the assumption that its pure. the fact that one brings a few hundred dollars a load and the other brings thousands has nothing to do with it if you expect to make a profit from deception. 

if you knowingly sell something for one thing and it is something else, well, theres a name for that and thats all im going to say about it.


----------



## ericrm (Apr 30, 2012)

i forgot to say one thing 
where i sell they keep someone in the yard to keep control over what you dump and up to date i have always been on the good side
maybe the best way is to ask before you dump :mrgreen: but dont ask--- is it ok to dump you plastic?... ask---is it ok if i have some plastic part stuck with my metal?...
i think Geo made a point BE HONEST and you will avoid trouble


----------



## Smack (Apr 30, 2012)

It's easier to ask forgiveness then to ask permission. A cliche yes, but they are know for being true, might not be the honest thing to do but it's the world we live in. I didn't make the rules.

Just find the guy that's saving up for the 40,000 lb. minimum, he will take it all, and maybe even pay.


----------



## glorycloud (May 1, 2012)

I don't take any plastic off the cases unless it falls off and I can't get
it back on again - like the stupid front covers on some towers. :shock: 

Don't sweat it. It's all good. 8)


----------

